# Anyone have a Ti Mega Tube



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

I just dropped of my frame with JB. Unfortunately about 15 years ago I decided to try to have it painted like a Colnago. Now I'm returning it to it's natural Celeste glory. Unfortunately all I have is one picture of the drive side. If you have an original one would you share a few pictures of both sides and head badge as well as locations of all the decals?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

A 1996. Standard paint job for the time, with larger "Bianchi" on the down tube than the steel frames had. Head badge is a sticker, all other graphics paint. Edoardo Bianchi's signature on top tube difficult to see in this old pic. Graphics are the same on bort sides except for this signature.
Note unoriginal fork. The original carbon Time for quill stem had "Bianchi" painted on halfway down the front of each blade.
I still have the frame. Shall make more shots if you need them.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks. Is the head tube badge mostly gold or black?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Mostly gold. Not much black anywhere on the frame originally. The chain protector was clear with "Bianchi" in blue on it, but I had to change it after some time.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Would you be able to get me a picture of each side of the frame? I really appreciate your help.

Bruce


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Who is JB?


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Joe Bell.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

What year is yours, I can check the old catalogs.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

96. If you do have a catalog could you give me the rake spec on the fork?

Thanks


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Mack, I only go back to 1998, this chart has the Ti Mega Pro info. Can't imagine that they changed geometry much, they are pretty traditional with it over the years. Hope this can help


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Funny, but 1996 seems to be the only catalog I do not have. Here's the info from 1997. Cheers.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Thank you guys. Both show 45 for the rake. I think that's a safe bet.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Funny thing: I cannot find any geo differences from the Ti Megatubo of twenty years ago and my Sempre Pro. Must be dialled in pretty well then.


----------

